# hörspiele/hörbücher



## dragonlort (1. April 2012)

*hörspiele/hörbücher*

Hallo leute habe zwar schon gesucht aber nix gefunden zu den thema.

So was hört ihr lieber hörspiele oder hörbücher oder garnix von beiden?

Für diejenigen die den unterschied nicht kennen.
Hörspiele sind so wie filme nur ohne bild also mehre sprecher mit sound effecte.
Hörbücher sind von eine person die das buch vorlesen tut.


Ich höre gerne horor/ fantasy/krimi hörspiele da ich das mit dem verschiedene sprecher klasse finde und halt die sound effecte.
Zb. Jon sinclair/don harris/ dorian hunter/ dragonbound/ geisterschocker/ grusselkabinett/jack sloughter/vampira/sherlock holmes/gabrile burns/dr. Mobius/Faith van hellsing.


Also was hört ihr am liebstens und warum?


----------



## NuTSkuL (1. April 2012)

*AW: hörspiele/hörbücher*

viele hab ich (leider) noch nicht gehört, da ich oft nicht die ruhe und somit die lust finde, mir eins anzuhören

angefangen hatte ich mit star wars hörspielen (dark lord, labyrinth des bösen). ging dann weiter mit Dmitry Glukhovsky - Metro 2033 und 2034 und momentan hänge ich an Walter Moers - Das Labyrinth der Träumenden Bücher

gefunden hatte ich die bloß, weil ich was darüber gelesen hatte oder werbung gesehen hatte. kenne mich mit büchern und schriftstellern nämlich absolut nicht aus und weiß somit auch nicht, nach welchem ich am besten suchen sollte 
hab aber noch n par duzend ungehörte auf meinem audible account (größtenteils gratis hörbücher aus gutscheinen)


----------



## dragonlort (1. April 2012)

Was magste den er für eine art fantasy/krimi oder sowas?


----------



## fac3l3ss (1. April 2012)

*AW: hörspiele/hörbücher*

Ich bin jetzt nicht so der exessive Hörer, aber man kennt ja die Klassiker: Dir drei Fragezeichen von früher... 
Dazu finde ich die Sherlock Holmes Hörspiele von Maritim( http://www.amazon.de/Sherlock-Holme...H27E/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1333265367&sr=8-5 ) sehr gut! 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## dragonlort (1. April 2012)

*AW: hörspiele/hörbücher*



fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt nicht so der exessive Hörer, aber man kennt ja die Klassiker: Dir drei Fragezeichen von früher...
> Dazu finde ich die Sherlock Holmes Hörspiele von Maritim( Sherlock Holmes 01-Das Haus bei den Blutbuchen: Arthur Conan Doyle: Amazon.de: Musik ) sehr gut!
> 
> 
> ...


 
ja die sind sehr gut und die habe ja jetzt noch mal neu aufgesetzt bin anderen stimmen und andere geschichten.


----------



## NuTSkuL (1. April 2012)

*AW: hörspiele/hörbücher*



dragonlort schrieb:


> Was magste den er für eine art fantasy/krimi oder sowas?


 gute frage,
momentan das ist ja sone art fantasy abenteuer.
davor das ging ja auch mehr in die richtung, wenn auch mehr scifi. aber ich denke, dass so dieses abenteuer zeugs dem schon sehr nahe kommt. 
solche absolut langatmigen erzählungen sind abolut nix für mich.

auf was stehe ich eig  ich glaub, ich weiß es nichtmal selber, solange es schön erzählt ist, was passiert und es nicht über lange strecken langweilig wird

achso: und ich hatte vorn par jahren schonmal dieses von dan brown...illuminati...oder wie das hieß. war zwar schon schön geschrieben und der erzähler war auch gut, aber das empfand ich damals deutlich anstrengender, als zB mein jetziges von walter moers (übrigens sehr schön geschrieben, auch wenn bisher nicht viel action war )


----------



## dragonlort (1. April 2012)

*AW: hörspiele/hörbücher*

so wie das sich anhört sind das alles nur 1 erzähler haste mal ein hörspiel gehört mit mehren sprecher?


----------



## NuTSkuL (1. April 2012)

*AW: hörspiele/hörbücher*

die star wars teile sind hörspiele..stimmt schon.
fand ich auch echt gut gemacht und gelungen. nur ist mir der grund für solche nicht ganz klar. kann ich mir auch n film nehmen und die tonspur extrahieren


----------



## dragonlort (1. April 2012)

*AW: hörspiele/hörbücher*

ja das könnte man machen aber ist halt immer eine ansicht sache. ist das selbe wie ein hörbuch könnte man ja auch lesen^^
aber ich finde halt bei hörspiele das gute das es mehre stimmen sind und der sound, höre jeden abend wen ich im bett bin eins an versuche zumindesten, penne immer vorher ein^^ 
aber wen du mal ein sehr gutes fantasy was in mittelalter zutun hatt mußte mal dragonbound anhören. auf der seite kannste auch hörprobe machen.
Oder auf der da ist gut don harris ist ein kop mit übernatürlichen kräften sehr gut oder was zu lachen jack Slougter.


----------

